# 90G planted.



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

*90G planted. <Pic update Jan. 1st>*

OK well it's been a bit of a journey getting here.

Originally I was going to use this tank as a Reef tank, I bought a bunch of gear for but then changed my mind and decided to build up some more aquarium maintenance experience and what better way of doing that than a Planted Tank.

So here we have it folks.

Lights: Current USA Nova Extreme 4X54W 10000K T5HO's with 4 moonlights.
Filter: Rena Filstar XP3
Heat: 2 X 250W Jagers
C02: Pressurized 15 lb canister with Rex Grigg 'BDR' Regulator and 4 port jumbo manifold (so's I can run 4 tanks off of it.. mts)
Diffuser: Limewood diffuser for now, lol, I have a nice glass/ceramic one I got from Tabatha but have inwrapped it yet.
Drop Checker: Little plastic SeaChem one also from Tabatha  
Substrate: Home Depot Play Sand. Rinsed first with paint filter.

I don't have a plant list for you because I'm horrible with that stuff but there's a bunch in there.

I have some Amano shrimps and some Ottos in there trying to find a piece of algae to fight over right now, big school of Rummy Nose Tetras, Cherry Shrimp and some BN Plecos coming soon. (I hope)

Pics aren't that fantastic but they give you the general idea I'll take better pics when it all settles in and not after I just spent 4 or 5 hours planting it.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Here's some of it after I took all the above and put it together  

What are the bags floating in the tank? Well one of them is some Otto's and Shrimps being transfered from my 45G long tank. The other is the big fricken bag of Anacharis I have available in the classifieds section.

I'm very new at scaping tanks but I really like the way it looks. I might change it but thats a LOT of plants to move if I do!


----------



## I_dude (May 9, 2008)

Nice one.
Where the heck di you get so many plants from


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Here's a rough plant list, I got it from the very generous and knowledgeable JRS who happened to supply me with a very large plant package the other day and to whom I'm eternally grateful... All praise JRS.

Limnophila sessiliflora
Hygrophila polysperma 'ceylon'
Ludwigia repens
Ludwigia repens 'rubin'
vals
Eustralis stellata
Lobelia cardenalis
Heteranthera zosterifolia
Bacopa monerii
Hemianthus micranthemoides
-a Ludwigia inclinata verticulata 'cuba' may have snuck its way in there as well

Plus there's a few swords
Bacopa Carolinia
I think there's one called Balsam something.
Corkskrew Vals
I think some sort of crypt

and maybe something I forgot..

I'm not so good at remembering things  

Anyways thats the best I can do for a plant list. Don't ask me which one is which, lol... Yet. 

Please feel free to comment and make suggestions or criticisms. 

Oh ya I'm dosing dry ferts, it's also a learning process. No set schedule yet as I need to get some more accurate test kits. I'm kinda winging it. Trace mix one day, phosphates and nitrates the next. 50% weekly WC though we haven't quite got to that point yet.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

I_dude said:


> Nice one.
> Where the heck di you get so many plants from


Hobbyists, BA's and Menagerie.

Hobbyists are always my first choice and always provide fat stacks of plants.

That one Val in one of the first set of pics is like 3 feet long.... insane.


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

That looks very good Brandon. The one plant is H. Polysperma 'ceylon' rather than 'siamensis'. Sorry for the wrong ID, I wasn't concentrating


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

XbrandonX said:


> All praise JRS.


Thanks  you've been a big help.
.......................................................

The left side doesn't show well yet in pics but its packed with Vals behind all the Ludwigias.. It'll grow out nice though.

Those pics don't show too well in general, I'll have to get on that soon.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

XbrandonX said:


> fat stacks of plants.


sounds like lingo from another sort of "hobby" 

that's a nice looking tank. it's going to look very lush in the near future. good one.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

That's going to look great once it fills in. Planting a 90 gallon is not easy.

Nice job.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

hey thanks Planter, it certinly was not easy you're right... There's a LOT of plants in there. 

It's going to look amazing in a couple weeks.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks terrific Brandon! There's just one element missing, rocks and/or driftwood!

Are you planning to use root tabs in the substrate since you're using an inert substance? Just curious.

Good job!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

yeah, lets see some hardscape!!! driftwood is always my favorite, but rocks are sometimes nice too.

What are you planning for livestock? I'd say a nice big school of rummy noses. I think I'm going to make the school I have a bit bigger, as they look so good weaving around the plants.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Yes I have the Flourish root tabs for the sand Tabatha..

Yes I think its going to be 30-50 Rummy Nose Tetras in there. Maybe a few Discus in the future too.

As for the wood or rocks I have some nice pieces of wood with Fern tied to them in my 45G long that I'm thinking about moving (one of them) I also have a bunch of rocks too that I can use... I haven't quite decided on anything yet I'm still letting the plants settle in and then I'll see what they have to say.

I'll let the tank tell me what it needs I think, see how that goes.

I'm very interested in your suggestions though because I'm very new at this stuff... even if I do have three tanks, lol.

So keep the comments rolling


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

wooo hoo 30 to 50 rummy-nose!! I'd love to see that in action around the tank. I only have 10, and they're amusing enough to watch, but three to five times more? that'll be a hoot to watch for sure. And if you do go discus, I'm sure it'll be an excellent contrast!

Excited to see updates!


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm looking forward to it too!

lol

It'll be a little while before I add the fish though.. I just want to see the plants settle in and pick up first.

I might take some better pics later on.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

*new pics*

So here's some more pics of the tank.

The lights were off for about 4 hours and I turned them on to take these pics so a lot of the plants are closed.. sad.

Also it might help if I wiped off the glass considering all the water specs.

But if you can get past those things I think these pics look better than the first batch.

I took some shots of a couple otto's that decided to model for the camera. Amanos went running so no shots of them yet in this tank.

Enjoy and please feel free to critique away. No hard feelings.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Great pics! Especially the fts, look at the size of that bad boy! I love it! Otos are so cute.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Very nice  I just love ottos


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks Calmer, thanks Tab 

*COMING SOON!*

SHRIMPS!, SHRIMPS!, & SHRIMPS!​


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

YAY!!! I love shrimps!!! (Not mantis shrimp!)


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Looks great. One suggestion I would have is to lower the CO2 diffuser into the tank further so that the CO2 has more time to interact with the water before hitting the surface. Also if you place the diffuser near the water flow it will move the bubbles around the tank more too.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks Ross,

Ya the diffuser is right below the spray bar of the Xp3's return and the return pushes the bubbles down into the tank and across but I will lower it closer to the bottom of the tank.

Since we're on the subject of c02, should the drop checker be near the top, middle, or bottom of the tank. I was looking at thinking maybe it should be closer to the lower section cause thats where all the plants are and perhaps the c02 rises and its inaccurate as a result. 

*my shrimps are being dripped into acclimatization


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

XbrandonX said:


> *COMING SOON!*
> 
> SHRIMPS!, SHRIMPS!, & SHRIMPS!​


Okay that's funny!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Can't wait!!!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

I second keeping the diffuser lower, I kept my little venturi pump at about half way down, when I went camping it fell down and is still sitting on the gravel b/c everything grow massive while I was gone for just 5 days...  picking up a limewood tomorrow though


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

XbrandonX said:


> thanks Ross,
> 
> Ya the diffuser is right below the spray bar of the Xp3's return and the return pushes the bubbles down into the tank and across but I will lower it closer to the bottom of the tank.
> 
> ...


4 to 6 inches below the waters surface will be fine. you can go lower, but I find it a pain to keep fishing for it if its to deep. keep the checker as far from the CO2 source as possible.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

well we went camping for a few days and the whole time I was away I was hoping that that cloudy water I noticed creeping up wasn't going to turn green but I came home to this today.

Anybody have a UV I could borrow for a few days?


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Here's the new look. Three day blackout, started sunday night and ends tomorrow 

What happens in the blackout stays in the blackout.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

How long do you have the lights running (when you aren't blacking out the tank)?


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

8 hours, I had only one set of two 54w's on then was doing bursts of both sets for a few hours... I fooled around with the lights for a while on different scheds but the water would get green then cloudy then back to green... 

blackout is easiest then I can start a healthy regular light sched.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Well the 3 day blackout was a huge disaster.

Man I feel like crap... what a huge bummer.

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4505

Gonna need to re-stock those shrimp.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Ouch man that really sucks. Is the algea at least dead?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Perhaps it's time to take the plunge and invest in a UV sterilizer.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Ya I deffinitely am going to get a UV sterilizer. I don't know if the GW is gone or not. It was slightly greenish while I was draining it during the WC so we'll see what stays and what happens over the next few days.

Going to pick up more shrimp today.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Greenage Wasteland

The vile on top is the API Nitrites test...its supposed to be pale blue. ITS PURPLE !!!

The black bits in the bottom of the tank are root tabs dug up and placed in view for me in the future... There's more under there somewhere.

The wood's new, thought I'd throw it in there now..

Good thing I didn't get more shrimp.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

OMG! OMG! OMG! I don't know what to say!!!

I'm sorry!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Holy cramoly. Sorry to see the tank like that.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Saw this on pricenetwork.ca today, thought you might be interested:
http://www.pricenetwork.ca/showthread.php?threadid=191371

Good luck with the green water.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> Saw this on pricenetwork.ca today, thought you might be interested:
> http://www.pricenetwork.ca/showthread.php?threadid=191371
> 
> Good luck with the green water.


Hey Thanks,

I joined PN and PM'd him... we'll see how it goes. It looks cheap though, anyone know of this make? AA GREEN KILLING MACHINE : looks like a cheap knock off, but whatever, if it works, I'm interested.

I posted a wanted Ad here and on PlantedTank. Hopefuly someone wants to trade or sell cheap  I borrowed $50 off my GF.

A couple people offered me free plants for the rebuild.. Thanks guys, you're awesome.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

check this out

http://www.kwas.ca/forum/showthread.php?t=8916

this would fill that tank for sure.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I would totally offer heaps of plants but they are all off limits atm  I am so sorry.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Oh thanks Cid, Thanks for the link too Planter, I think its going to be fine... Thanks though.

I think I'm going to pick up a UV today off of the guy on PN.

I'll post pics when its looking better


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Ok so here's some new shots of the tank 

I'm not very good at scaping but I've been more interested in growth and water conditions lately. This was last nights appearance.










I tied some mosses to a piece of wood.

Heres a shot of my wood 










I like my tank.. can't wait for it to fill in.. I need suggestions for a foreground but I'm going to be adding lots of rocks too so we'll see about that.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

OMG Brandon!    That looks AMAZING!!!

And look at the Bolivians, they couldn't have gone to a better home, thank you!!!


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

The Bolivians BRIGHTENED right up today they're out and fighting for territory. Happy little Bolivian gangsters again. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

lookin' good.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

XbrandonX said:


> The Bolivians BRIGHTENED right up today they're out and fighting for territory. Happy little Bolivian gangsters again.
> 
> Thanks!!


Boy, if you think they're violent, don't ever get African cichlids!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

or Jack Dempseys


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Wow Brandon, this tank has really come around from that black out disaster!

Glad to see everything is alive and well!!


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Ya me too, I love seeing the lushness of it all..

Ya the Bolivians aren't exactly violent but they front a lot. I'd kick their asses in a second though, straight up.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> Wow Brandon, this tank has really come around from that black out disaster!
> 
> Glad to see everything is alive and well!!


Pressurized C02 + EI dosing + 4x54w T5ho's = FAST GROWTH AND GREEN GREEN GREEN !!!



very happy about it right now.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

wow it look like this tank has had a wild ride. It's good to see that it's recovered and under control. Some dwarf sag would make a nice ground cover plant IMO.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

XbrandonX said:


> Ya the Bolivians aren't exactly violent but they front a lot. I'd kick their asses in a second though, straight up.


lol

Who else lives in this tough 'hood you have?


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

So far just a bunch of assorted shrimps, 4 otto's, 1 serpae tetra (4 more in quarantine to be transfered), 2 flagfish, and that's it for now.

Bolivians run tings!

.......seen?


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

planter said:


> wow it look like this tank has had a wild ride. It's good to see that it's recovered and under control. Some dwarf sag would make a nice ground cover plant IMO.


Thanks Planter, I'm not too keen on the grassy look unless it's done very well. I find it makes tanks look very messy and too busy looking... I was thinking something more lush looking..

I might look for some glosso but I'm still thinking about it all, especially since I want to put some rock in there.

I'm dripping the Serpae Tetra's to add them now.

I have a little Brown Lace BN pleco from Kate I want to add but to be honest I'm worried I'll loose her in there and not see her for a long time... sad.

Any other foreground suggestions?


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Well I did some work in the 90 today, moved plants around a little and added a bunch of rock in there.

I like it. It's like a whole new tank in there now.

This is how it looked:










And this is after:










The slate and rock is also good for the Bolivians to spawn apparently.

I moved the wood back into the plants a bit and over a tad to the left.

This pic has some glare, I just wanted to give a peak of the rescape, I can take better pics when its dark again (this storm cloud might darken it up enough).

What do you think of the new look?


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

I built a little rock structure to play around and maybe spawn and hide etc..

Rightside:










One of the beauties I got from Tabatha:










What do you think?


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

it looks great brandon! you've really done a great job!!! you're making me want to rescape my tank some more! which it sorely needs, and a trim! holy crap it needs it bad!


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey thanks Jim.

A *LOT* of those plants came from you  big thanks.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Very nice, but I think I missed (on another thread?) how you made it back into this shape. Did the UV sterlizer help?

Also I'm wondering if the Play Sand is just as good as other substrates specifically made for plants (eco-complete, flourite, etc). You seem to have a good success with just the play sand from Home Depot.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Very nice - healthy tank - that's one fat healthy looking oto in your "rightside" pic!

I had my eyes on those Bolivians of Tabatha but tank set-up and vacation conspired against me - they do look happy.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

conix67 said:


> Very nice, but I think I missed (on another thread?) how you made it back into this shape. Did the UV sterlizer help?
> 
> Also I'm wondering if the Play Sand is just as good as other substrates specifically made for plants (eco-complete, flourite, etc). You seem to have a good success with just the play sand from Home Depot.


I picked up a UV off of a guy from PN and after returning it to Petsmart (it didn't work) for a new one it did the job in a day or two the water was clean.

The Play Sand as a substrate is awesome I'm very happy about it. My only problem with it is that, yes it was cheaper than Eco Complete to start off with, but because it's inert I need to continue to place and keep track root tabs and in a 90 gallon tank thats a lot of space to be root tabbing.

I'm very happy with the B Rams! They spawned!  eggs all over the rock!


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

The eggs are on the rock right beneath the ram. There's a thread in the freshwater fish photo section on them too.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

Latest aquascaping look best yet - nice n' natural..


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Wow it's been a while since I've posted anything on this tank and maybe its due time for an update!

I hit a real rough spot with the tank and lost a big chunk of the population a while back. It really upset me and I was seriously thinking about giving it all up. I decided instead to do a substrate change and switched up all the sand with Eco Complete and replanted what I had left.. 

Its all growing back in now, it's taken a while to get to where it is now and its still got some more growing to do before it's 'lush' but it's 
looking good again and I'm glad I stuck with it.

The tank went sour for some reason and I wasn't keeping on top of the WC's and I was dosing EI method so I cut the EI doses in half and I'm happier with the growth rate (much slower than before) and I trust the water quality a lot more now that there's less dosing. Last time the fish would be gasping at times and it was just a struggle to keep it all balanced.

I missed a water change and had all the plants un-planted because I was going to do the substrate switch and don't know what else happened but overnight I lost a bunch of fish and it broke my heart. I still did the switch and moved all the fish out of there and basically treated it like a brand new tank. I let it be with the plants in there and dosed it till I thought it was healthy and stable (maybe 3 weeks) and the tests were good the whole time through it never developed any ammonia or nitrites but I didn't trust it regardless. Finally I tested again and put some of the fish back in it. It's been running now with the fish back in for over a month now..

I kept the bolivians (there's only 2 left but it's the spawning pair) and the Gourami (only 1 survived) in my Low tech 20 and they're really happy in there so I'm leaving them in there for the Bolivians to spawn, which they've been doing like clockwork every two weeks  

Anyways I know this is the photo section so I'll post some of the tank soon but I wanted to just update this thread and to slowly crawl up from hiding.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Everything is going good in the 90G Here's a shot a couple days before I trimmed all of that stargrass.. It looks way emptier now that I cut it all down lol.

Installed the DIY inline c02 reactor so it'll grow grow grow now!

Stargrass is in the classified section

Here's an FTS of the tank:










You can't see any fish but there's some tetras in there, 4 jullii cory's, 4 panda cory's, about 10 oto's, maybe 30 cherry shrimp, a big common Pleco (rescue), 2 flagfish, and a swordtail.. not too many fish really I want to get a centre piece species but haven't decided yet... maybe Discus, maybe SA Cichlids who knows...

(I moved the bolivians out of there into another tank. They're still spawning, no fry yet cause they eat them)


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

its looking much better now.. what are those plants called in the centre back? kinda like star shape


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

That'd be star grass my friend and its a beautiful plant. I actually cut it all out and sold it, so I only have a small amount growing back in right now.. sad. But this tank grows pretty fast so it'll be back


----------



## Prodicus (Nov 3, 2008)

This is a great tank journal. Keep up the great work!


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

video of how it is today 






watch it in high quality and check out my other videos too..

thanks Prodicus, were practically neighbors I'm about 5 mins from jane and dundas..


----------



## Prodicus (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice video... I take it the Cichlids are new. Are they tearing up the plants at all? 


XbrandonX said:


> ....
> You can't see any fish but there's some tetras in there, 4 jullii cory's, 4 panda cory's, about 10 oto's, maybe 30 cherry shrimp, a big common Pleco (rescue), 2 flagfish, and a swordtail.. not too many fish really I want to get a centre piece species but haven't decided yet... maybe Discus, maybe SA Cichlids who knows...
> 
> (I moved the bolivians out of there into another tank. They're still spawning, no fry yet cause they eat them)





XbrandonX said:


> video of how it is today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Ya they're new, so far so good. It's the Pleco that does the most damage in there.. So far.

Everywhere it says that the Sevs are plant eaters and will mow down all my plants but so far so good.. We'll see how it goes. They're quite small yet. I'll only keep a few, I'm watching for the nicest of the ones I've got in there.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey today I planted a shite load of those small grassy plants I got on sale at AK the other day, I pulled them apart to spread 7 little bundles as far as I could, took me over 3 hours!

I also moved some swords and crypts around to better use tank space..

Heres some FTS's, one with flash one without..

No Flash:










Flash


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Grass is settling in well and the fish are all cool and happy, damn I love this tank I sit in front of it all day and watch it while screwing around online...


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

lol i hear you ......... FW planted on one side reef on the other side ......and when i go to bed another reef tank to put me to sleep 
Think my fav right now is the planted .....

WTG love your tank ........


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

there's room in that tank for fish???? 

looks nice


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

looks good man, wondering if you ever consider thickening the substrate? My tank is about as deep with substrate as yours is, but I am finding a lot of the plant roots surfacing aboveground. I will likely add more to double the thickness to about 2.5-3in, but I'm not entirely sure if thin substrate is the reason, or if its normal and will happen anyway..


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

there's about three inches back there where the roots are popping up in that photo. The reason that that is happening is because a couple hours before I took this pic I grabbed the plants base and just slowly slid the whole thing about 6 inches back to the back wall to create more foreground...

The roots all were fully submerged with no problems before that.. I have 6 bags of Eco Complete in there and I soped it towards the back so that its about 3 inches in the back and maybe an inch and a half in the front (roughly).

This tank looks NOTHING like this right now! It's insane the drastic changes that occur in this tank.

I added those Sevs and Firemouths and have been feeding them a lot and due to all that increase in bioload Ii had a big ole algae bloom! so I decided to get in there and trim back anything with algae.. well a good 60-75% had algae so I just went edward scissorhands in there and its just just a skeleton of whats in that gorgeous lush pic up above.

I'm moving everything out of this tank and putting it in a 5' 115G tank.. woot! So I think I'll grow these plants a bit bigger (as they're all small right now) for a month then do the switch.. I'm actually considering selling the 90 Complete planted high tech package but I wouldn't sell for lees than $850.. (no cichlids, just clean up crew etc.) So ya.. Upgrade time or switcharoo 

I might post some pics of my skeletal remains.. I hacked those swords down to nubs.. sad.. but BBA is not fun if it gets insane and prevention is the key. I stopped dosing full EI too and just do a little and add traces, as well as reduced my lighting time.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

That 90 gal looks really good. Too bad you had to cut so much back. I find BBA to be the worse algae to get rid of. If you don't want to transfer the plants with the BBA to the 115 gal tank then maybe give the plants a bath before hand. The bath would hopefully get rid of the BBA so that the 115 would be a real fresh start. Also clean everything including tank, filter, decorations, etc.. You may want to reread this post again for info on that: http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6316&highlight=algae


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

If I notice it creeping back I'll dose it with the H202 and see how that does.. I did a good job pruning it back and it actually loofs pretty good the way it is now, less jungly that's for sure.. I'll post a pic once the suns down..


----------

